
Performance and evaluation of Lisp systems (1985) [pdf] - tosh
http://rpgpoet.com/Files/Timrep.pdf
======
jhallenworld
The fastest time for TAK for a Cray-1 is 0.04 seconds.

Well common lisp on my Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz desktop:

    
    
        [13]> (time (tak 18 12 6))
        Real time: 0.025124 sec.
        Run time: 0.025122 sec.
        Space: 0 Bytes
        7
        [14]>

~~~
rjsw
An Intel 486DX4-100 had the same clock speed as the Cray-1 and ran the Gabriel
benchmarks in similar times.

